# R3 - Need some help



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

I rode an R3 Team again today. I also rode a Pinarello FP Quattro at a different dealer.

First, while both a great bikes, the R3 is the one that made me smile. It felt more nimble, cornering was a dream .... Please do not get me wrong, I enjoyed both bikes, but as they were set up today ... the R3 was the winner for "me" ...

Second, both bikes with all the accessories are the same price out the door .. 

Third, the problem. I was told by the Piña dealer that the FSA/Ultegra set up on the R3 is not 'matched' as it is on the Piña and therefore .... I may have trouble in the future .... It will not climb as well.... (we do not do much climbing in fl, but ...).

Of course, when someone puts out this much money they do not desire to make a mistake .... I could simply have a different crank put on the R3 ... and the dealer will give me a discount, but said I really do not need to change it out .... Then again I could just get the Piña.

Anyway I do to know anything about cranks as you probably have already seen .., please help. 

I am still leaning towards the R3 and i just don't think Cervello is making a 'mistake' by using FSA .... my guess is the Pina dealer is incorrect, but ....


----------



## yuranthegreat (Apr 22, 2012)

the R3 uses the FSA crank because it is specifically made for cervelo's BB standard BBright. Any other cranksets will use adapters to fit. I bought my R3 a month ago with the rival build that comes with the same crank and i think it rides just fine as any other high end alloy crank (i.e. the ultegra crank on the pina).


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Many thanks. Yes, you are saying almost verbatim what the Cervelo dealer did ... Nice to hear from a satisfied user .... Thanks again. 



yuranthegreat said:


> the R3 uses the FSA crank because it is specifically made for cervelo's BB standard BBright. Any other cranksets will use adapters to fit. I bought my R3 a month ago with the rival build that comes with the same crank and i think it rides just fine as any other high end alloy crank (i.e. the ultegra crank on the pina).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and get the R3 (I haven't tested Pinas, but spent the last six months testing pretty much everything else and went with the R3, which I pick my frame up tomorrow morning God willing). This bike climbs regardless of what crank you put on it. Down the road you can upgrade to a Rotor 3D+ or something else if you like, but the stock frame will be fine for a long while. It's the best bike out there for the money in my opinoin.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

and don't take my word for it, just google Cervelo R3 review and see how many testers listed it as their favorite bike of all time.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks. I did some research and found some discussion regarding FSA vs. ??? Most of what I found was based upon 'personal preference' and not that Cervelo's do not climb properly because of FSA, etc. Every review I have read on the R3 is mostly positive as well (as are the ones on Pinas).

Enjoy your new one. Post some pics... Thanks again.



Rashadabd said:


> Do yourself a favor and get the R3 (I haven't tested Pinas, but spent the last six months testing pretty much everything else and went with the R3, which I pick my frame up tomorrow morning God willing). This bike climbs regardless of what crank you put on it. Down the road you can upgrade to a Rotor 3D+ or something else if you like, but the stock frame will be fine for a long while. It's the best bike out there for the money in my opinoin.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Doc1911 said:


> It will not climb as well.


Utter BS. It's the rider that's doing the climbing, not the bike.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Well upon doing some more searching I am finding that some people even here apparently do not like FSA and are replacing it… I do not have enough posts to post links, but they can be found:

(1) on this forum under - fsa-gossamer-vs-shimano-105-ultegra-crankset-246475

(2) There is a YouTube Video entitled: Cervelo P2 - FSA Gossamer/Energy Crank versus Ultegra 6700

(3) There are some BB Bright issue mention on this forum under: Reviews - Cervelo R3 Road Bike

I checked into having my LBS putting in Rotor, but it will cost me $350.00. …, but I do not like the idea of having to take a NEW bike and making improvements to make it run the way it is suppose to anyway… (at least according to one LBS … the Cervelo LBS states it is not needed - but after reading and seeing the video above ....)

Pinnarello, costs the same and I do not have to make these initial improvements, though admittedly it does not feel as good as the Cervello...

So, are these problems on older Cervelos and that have already been addressed or are these ongoing issues?


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

I went ahead and sent Cervelo an e-mail. I am close to a purchase of one bike or the other (hopefully by Tuesday), so ...


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I run full campy chorus on my bike with no issues. The BB was adapted from cervelo factory to run campy.

Awesome bike.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Doc1911 said:


> I was told by the Piña dealer that the FSA/Ultegra set up on the R3 is not 'matched' as it is on the Piña.


Riding DuraAce with a Rotor crank din't bother Ryder Hesjedal much did it?

Next time you see that Pina dealer ask him why so many Pinarellos come with MOST cranks and MOST brakes!


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Many thanks. I will ask the LBS this tommorrow. He may backtrack a little.... However with the other reviews I found above, especially the youtube video... it still may be wise I me to change it out nd sll the FSA.... Thanks again.



Cinelli 82220 said:


> Riding DuraAce with a Rotor crank din't bother Ryder Hesjedal much did it?
> 
> Next time you see that Pina dealer ask him why so many Pinarellos come with MOST cranks and MOST brakes!


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

That seems like a load of salesman bull. My wife bought the R3 Team about two months ago, and there are no issues with the crank and climbing.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

I saw the other thread where you already purchased with the Rotor Crank. In case anyone else reads this in the future, the FSA cranks works well enough and climbs well and is quite stiff (although heavier than the rotor).

Another option that will work are the S900/S950 cranks from SRAM, so long as you have the spacer for it. The spindle is slightly longer than a typical SRAM BB30 crank, and the BB30 version of these cranks will work with a BBRight frame if the spacer is used.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

I am glad some who have some experience can comment on this ... I can't, my only 'concern' was not based upon experience (thus the reason for the ?), but a salesman (friend, who may not be to happy now :blush2 attempting to sell me a different bike from another LBS ... and a video I saw... (what i now think was an 'untuned bike' with problems). The comments above by different forum members helped me see the LBS was not correct in his statements ...in addition, I actually saw a FSA crank on an 8k bike, and in discussion discovered this was the owner's preference, so ..... I have confidence that Cervelo makes a GREAT bike .. I bought it. :thumbsup:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cervelo/r3-pulled-trigger-281469.html#post3936234

Knowing me though, I went ahead and changed out the crank ...I will update some more given more time. I like to personalize ....




intence said:


> I saw the other thread where you already purchased with the Rotor Crank. In case anyone else reads this in the future, the FSA cranks works well enough and climbs well and is quite stiff (although heavier than the rotor).
> 
> Another option that will work are the S900/S950 cranks from SRAM, so long as you have the spacer for it. The spindle is slightly longer than a typical SRAM BB30 crank, and the BB30 version of these cranks will work with a BBRight frame if the spacer is used.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

Despite what I said about the FSA, I swapped mine out for the Rotor as well


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I now have everything for my build, but the Rotor crank (wheels and seat arrived yesterday). Fedex is now telling me Tuesday. I feel like a little kid waiting for my birthday party (can't take it anymore!!).


----------

